# Kayaking for dummies....



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been reading as much as I can on kayak fishing and am now considering a purchase, but have some questions I know most will consider basic.

1. I have never been in a kayak, and am not an olympic caliber swimmer. What is the likelyhood of capsizing in fishing kayaks? I know I'd be wearing a PFD, but still wonder about tipping.

2. Aside from sneaking into places other boats can't get to, what are the advantages of fishing from a kayak? What types of fish are targeted? I know some look for stripers, but aside from smaller fish, what are some of the larger fish to safely target in the Hampton Roads area? 

3. What are considered some of the more stable yaks? I am a big guy and wonder about what items are to be used on the boat on a regular basis?

4. Lastly, since power boats are registered and have numbers on the hull, do yaks have to be registered? 

See, like I said, these are going to seem really basic, but I honestly don't nkow the answers. thanks


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

big red jeep said:


> I've been reading as much as I can on kayak fishing and am now considering a purchase, but have some questions I know most will consider basic.
> 
> 1. I have never been in a kayak, and am not an olympic caliber swimmer. What is the likelyhood of capsizing in fishing kayaks? I know I'd be wearing a PFD, but still wonder about tipping.
> 
> ...



SOT kayaks are very stable. Even if you have never been ON one, it doesnt take very long to feel at home. If you do tip over, they are pretty easy to enter, or reboard. Just pull yourself across the top and swing your legs back onto the boat. Practice it a few times before you will actually need to do it.

Size of fish is limited to your imagination. Guys fish for sharks off of them. Sounds crazy, but they do it.

In Virginia, no lisense needed if you do not put a trolling motor on it. Dunno, about NC.

If you are a big guy, Look at the following boats:

1: Ocean Kayak - Prowler 15
2. Ocean Kayak - Prowler 13
3. Wilderness - Tarpon 160
4. Wilderness - Ride 135
5. Ocean Kayk - Trident
6. Cobra - FishNDive
7. Hobie makes a couple big man kayaks as well.

Dont pay any attention to the discussions regarding wet ride, or stability, they all get you a little wet and most SOT's are very stable after spending a little time on them.

I paddle a Wilderness Ride 135. It is nice for me. I get alot of bow spray in the chop, but its a nice platform for what I do. Very roomy. Most guys wouldnt like the Ride because it looks like a tug boat and is pretty heavy...close to 70 lbs.

V/R JL


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Yeah Big Red, I am in pretty much the same boat (or NOT...) as you. Getting jelious watching the kayak people float around Lynnhaven.

I am NOT big, but I am OLD. 50, with a ruptured disc in my back. My arm strength is pretty good, but I walk a lot and would like to consider one of the pedal types to take advantage of the one part of me that has not yet gone to fat.

Also, what conventional Yaks should I, a 50 year old, 5'7" 180 lb guy consider? 

(Geez, this sounds like a personal ad, 'cept I didn't say 6'3", 180, college grad...  But then, Yaks seem to be a very personalized boat... Besides the only trolling I do is for fish.)

Is there anywhere in south east Va. I can try one or a bunch in the water?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Big Red
You don't need numbers on a yak unless you have a motor (even a trolling motor)

The best part about a yak is the peace and quiet. You can go anywhere you're willing to paddle. In addition to fishing, you will get some exercise, so use that to sell the wife on the idea.

Yaks can float on about 4 inches of water. So you can chase reds on the flats

I like simple gear. detailed chart of the area, compass, 2 or 3 rods, very small cooler or cold bag, limited amount of tackle instead of carrying a giant PLANO bass box,
cast net, bait bucket, and safety equipment.

For safety equipment I use almost the same checklist as for backpacking.
pfd, good whistle or air horn, light, matches, first aid kit, 2 flares, cell phone and or vhf, map/chart, compass, space blanket. everything except the pfd fits in a ziplock bag


----------



## ghrousseau (Aug 31, 2007)

*Advantages*

Advantages:

1. no gas, no registration, no vessel assist, no parking a trailer, ect.
2. can fish skinny water stealth-like. Can fish the light line on the bridges like CBBT and HRBT and outfish the power boaters. You can also fish Cape Henry, Kiptopeake, the shoals, CBBT 1st Island and many others when weather is right.
3. easy to launch and access to areas boats can not get to. You can also fish lakes and small ponds for freshwater.
4. good exercise and fun experience (more contact with environment)


Disatvantages:

1. weather dependent
2. requires some physical ability
3. you have to be aware of wind and tides
4. need to be more aware of other boaters due to the size and visability of a kayak


There are many good choices for kayaks. If you live in the tidewater area I would recommend Wild River Outfitters on VB Blvd(Virginia Beach) and Appomattox River Company in Kiln Creek(they have other locations as well). Regarding swimming ability...............I am a good ocean swimmer but I wear a pfd all the time. I also have a waterproof vhf radio, flares, mirror, and a whistle on my person so I seriously doubt I would be in the water for an extended period of time. If you dress appropriate for water and air temps you are safe. Most advanced areas people tend to go in groups or buddy with at least one other boat for safety. If you can go to an event where there are demo kayaks to try then that would be your best option. All of the boats J Lannon mentioned are good. I own a Cobra Navigator which is 12'6" and 31" wide. It's very stable, but not the best boat for long paddles in the wind. The Prowlers are good boats as well as Wilderness Systems. Good luck. I think you would really enjoy a SOT kayak.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

To the newbies
I'm a 300 pounder and 60 years old and love my Hobie Outback Kayak that you can paddle and peddle...and it's about as wide as they come, but any kayak can be flipped, so buy leashes and tie rods, reels, tackleboxes down tight....also Hobie makes a set of outriggers for added stability for these....it's like having training wheels on a kids bike and then you can't flip...I use them and they work great....Good Luck
Howie


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

I did some lookin arround before I got my yak, and found that Appomatox had the best prices on boats, but W.R.O. had better prices on accessories. So I got my boat from Appomatox (talk to Vic he'll cut you a great deal) and the fixins from W.R.O. they had everything and they had the hardware you will need. If you have questions they will answer them plus there's all the folks here. See you out there.
Assasin


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Big Man Yak*

TugCapn here: I weigh a conservative 275ish and I have a Heritage Redfish 14, it is a very stable boat with a max capacity of 400 lbs. Granted I just posted a thread on my 1st yard sale but that is just a matter of time for anyone spending lots of time in their boat. Lynnhaven Inlet holds some really good fishing and has lots of protected waters to hone your yakking skills. We look forward to seeing you on the water soon.....PEACE OUT.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

DavB said:


> Yeah Big Red, I am in pretty much the same boat (or NOT...) as you. Getting jelious watching the kayak people float around Lynnhaven.
> 
> I am NOT big, but I am OLD. 50, with a ruptured disc in my back. My arm strength is pretty good, but I walk a lot and would like to consider one of the pedal types to take advantage of the one part of me that has not yet gone to fat.
> 
> ...


:fishing:
I'm older than you are 63 here!
I've been yaking for almost 2 yrs now Kind of got hooked on it.
Like you I have a back problem and also had a bad hip.

Iwas kind of skeptical at first about getting one .I put it off for almoast a yr. that was dumb.
I pondered over several good used kayak deals on this board and finally got one .It wasn't exactly what I wanted but it was a good deal and I found out that it didn't hinder my back or hip actually it was good theripy for my back.
I had put of hip surgery for a while afraid I wouldn't be able to kayak after it but the doc assured me there shouldn't be any problems to go for it after I healed up.
So i'm going to give it to first of the year and get in a O.K Prowler Big Game or a Hobie Revolution when I get to Fl. for a couple of weeks.
If I were you I would try out some kayaks first to see if your back will be ok with it.
The demos are usually in the spring and summer. ARC had a huge one in June in Farmville. If you can wait that long that would be the one to go to.They have a store in Midlothian www.paddleva.com
Check on the Kayak stores websites for them.
There is a place in Matthews county think it's www.baytrails.com that demos and rents.


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Thanks bbcroaker and all on this thread. 

I've got something planned Saturday, but might made it to Baytrail Sunday gotta check the weather. I talked to them. Open from 10 - 2 this Sunday for the demos for anyone lurking.

I think I at least need to sit in several kayaks before I buy anything... I have only kayaked like 3-4 times now.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

DavB said:


> Yeah Big Red, I am in pretty much the same boat (or NOT...) as you. Getting jelious watching the kayak people float around Lynnhaven.
> 
> I am NOT big, but I am OLD. 50, with a ruptured disc in my back. My arm strength is pretty good, but I walk a lot and would like to consider one of the pedal types to take advantage of the one part of me that has not yet gone to fat.
> 
> ...


Dav, I have a Widerness Ride 135 and I bought my son a Prowler 13. Your welcome to try either, one of them. If your interested....PM me. No sweat!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

For those of you with a Bad Back, Take a look at the: NATIVE WATERCRAFT 12' Magic.

Best seating system on any boat out there. It is also removable. Its like sitting in a lawn chair.

Another benny, is that it only weighs 48 Lbs.

It has scuppers for drainage too, regardless of what some people have posted about it.

I am buying this boat after Christmas for myself.

http://www.nativewatercraft.com/


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

--------l
l
l
V


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> For those of you with a Bad Back, Take a look at the: NATIVE WATERCRAFT 12' Magic.
> 
> Best seating system on any boat out there. It is also removable. Its like sitting in a lawn chair.
> 
> ...



and im the ones that addicted? lol ,just kidding .


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

i guess im one of those craizes that fish for sharks out of my yak, i got a 12ft tarpon which is short by alot of peoples standards for the ocean but works well for me, i reccomend you guys definately demo some yaks before you go out and buy one, all sit on tops will be stable, and ive never felt like i have been in danger of flipping when fighting a big fish, just remeber dont go anywhere nutty without a buddy


----------

